# Altenwörth August 2013



## ssnake14 (27. August 2013)

Hallo letzte Woche war es wieder soweit das gemeinsame Fischen in Altenwörth an der Donau fand statt , auch wenn wir nur sehr wenige waren , so hatten wir doch jede menge Spass und Fangerfolge.

Ausgelegt wurde meist mit Schlauchboot , und auch Angefüttert .












Tierischen Besuch hatten wir fast Täglich .





















Natürlich wurde auch wieder ausgibig Gegrillt , Hut ab vor Simons Vater der 5 Tage und Nächte mit ihm dort Verbrachte , obwohl er gar nicht Gefischt hatt !!!
















Das Revier ist dort einfach nur Traumhaft , und bietet alle Möglichkeiten vom Fischen her , hier ein par Bilder .









































So das war erst einmal Teil 1 , im Teil 2 folgen wie immer die Fänge .


----------



## ssnake14 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Altenwörth August 2013*

Teil 2 

Hallo weiter gehts , beim letzten Gemeinsamen Fischen in Altewörth , hatten wir wirklich sehr gut Gefangen , die Gründe waren die uns wir dachten : Verstärkte Narungsaufnahme nach den Hochwasser und Ende der Laichzeit .
Somit rechneten wir diesmal mit einen schlechteren Ergebniss , doch wir sollten uns Täuschen !!!

Am ersten Tag wurde Fleißig Angefüttert , denn Brachsen mit über 50 cm sind dort keine Seltenheit , was sich auch in der Nacht herausstellte , selbst 20 er Kugeln wurden nicht Verschmäht .






Am Morgen sah ich eine Monstermuschel am Uferbereich .






Der erste Tag und die Nacht waren sehr Entäuschend , und wir dachten schon , das wird nix mehr , doch wir wurden eines besseren Belehrt .
Wer wann was Gefangen hatt , kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen , aber hier die Fotos :




































So sieht man aus wenn man um 2 Uhr Nachts aus den Schlaf Gerissen wurde .











Und so wenn man Ausgeschlafen ist .
















Klein aber Bildhübsch.











Manche nennen Brassen Klodeckel , aber das traf auch auf diesen Karpfen zu .





















Ich hoffe es hatt euch ein wenig Gefallen , und gerne seit ihr das nächste mal Eingeladen zu Kommen , einer der Gründe warum ich relativ viele C&R Bilder mit einstelle ist , das die dort Hießigen Angler sehen können , das hier nicht eine Horde Sackerlfischer daherkommt , denn wir wurden wieder Herzlich von allen Empfangen , sei es Angler oder Spaziergänger .


----------

